# Correct Charging Practice



## Silver (12/6/14)

Hi forumites

Can't remember where I read this but I read somewhere (I think on ECF) or another forum a post where someone suggested NOT to charge different size or spec batteries in the same multi-bay charger at the same time.

So for example, if you have a depleted 18490 and a depleted 18650 battery, they were implying that its better to charge them one after the other - rather than simultaneously. It also said its better not to charge two different rated 18650 batteries at the same time. For example a 2500 mah and a 3100 mah

Perhaps this applies to older "less intelligent" chargers, but I find it hard to believe this applies to the new more intelligent chargers many of us use such as the NiteCore i4/i2 and the Efest LUC charger. I thought these chargers have totally separate bays or channels and one bay doesn't "know" or care whats in the other bay and that they operate independently from one another.

I do find this strange but am wondering if the electronics wizards who know more about these things can clarify.

I am sure this will help a lot of us too who may have wondered the same thing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (12/6/14)

thats a very good concern @Silver 

im also under the same impression as you, that the newer chargers are able to charge any type/ size/ state at the same time. the manufacturers surely havent notified of anything different.

also keen on hearing what the gurus have to say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/6/14)

From what I head from @johan, the Nitcore I2 has two seperate chips in them meaning that you can charge different size batteries at the same time.

Also it is advised that you put the smallest battery of the set being charged in the far left bay and go up in size.

I have tried both methods (smallest on the left and then smallest on the right) and by putting the smallest on the left the batteries all charge per their normal charge time, if you put the smallest battery on the right then it takes longer to charge.

I assume its because the left bay gets the power first (kinda like light bulbs in series)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

It refers to inferior "cheap-n-nasty-made-in-a-hell-of-a-hurry-in-china" type chargers; if you use Efest, Nitecore or Xtar it doesn't matter as each bay is individually controlled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## PeterHarris (12/6/14)

i have a trust fire charger, with red and then green LED when the battery is ready.... is mine ok ?


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i have a trust fire charger, with red and then green LED when the battery is ready.... is mine ok ?



No, don't mix different size/type batteries with Trust Fire Chargers - both bays use one common controller.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> From what I head from @johan, the Nitcore I2 has two seperate chips in them meaning that you can charge different size batteries at the same time.
> 
> Also it is advised that you put the smallest battery of the set being charged in the far left bay and go up in size.
> 
> ...




Very interesting observation @BhavZ 

Wonder what the story is with the 4 bay Nitecore

I did see in their user manual something referring to using specific bays (eg 1 and 3 or 2 and 4), i.e. specific bays if using two batteries and you want a higher charging current - but my manual is packed deep away in the vape cupboard 

I need to read up on that again


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

johan said:


> It refers to inferior "cheap-n-nasty-made-in-a-hell-of-a-hurry-in-china" type chargers; if you use Efest, Nitecore or Xtar it doesn't matter as each bay is individually controlled.



Thanks Ohm @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------

